

Are we in a tech bubble as of April 2014? - ChrisCinelli
http://www.quora.com/Silicon-Valley-Bubble-Speculation-2013-14/Are-we-in-a-tech-bubble-as-of-April-2014

======
_Simon
Are we attempting to create a self-fulfilling prophecy by constantly asking
this stupid question?

YES!

